# Pet Passport vet around Malaga



## robbiejormerod (Jun 25, 2014)

Does any one know of a vet around Malaga that can administer tapeworm treatment and authorise pet passports for dogs to return to the UK. Ta.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

How close to Malaga City do you want? I know some very good ones in Velez-Malaga...


----------



## robbiejormerod (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm actually in Iznájar, I just said Malaga as its the nearest big city, so Velez-Malaga will do thanks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try VET 365 on the road from Velez-Malaga to Vinuela - Not far and on the left. Google Earth Coordinates are 36º46'05.89”N 4º06'32.07”W OR Clinica Veterinaria Axarquia in Torre Del Mar coordinates are 36º44'41.95”N 4º05'47.22”W


----------

